

Ask HN: Is there a site to find ppl to work on projects with based on speciality - iman453

I&#x27;m a back end dev and have a bunch of ideas that I&#x27;d like to implement, but my front end skills are really lackluster so am worried that once I do implement the backend code, it&#x27;s just going to lay there on my computer and never be published. Would like to find a good front end dev looking to collaborate on hobby projects and so thought I&#x27;d check here if there was a site that facilitates that. Thanks!
======
hn43
[http://36in36.com](http://36in36.com) lets you submit ideas, and do as much
or little work on a project as you want. If you submit an idea that is
developed, you receive 25% (or so...depending on the idea)... but you also get
a 1% ownership in the 36in36 project. If your idea doesn't do so well, you at
least get to share in the potential of the other 35.

~~~
iman453
Thanks! Looks really interesting

------
ghantila
I'm a front-end developer from India. Just tell me your email address.

~~~
iman453
It's ishan2(at)gmail(dot)com. Looking forward to hearing from you.

------
aquilax
There is [https://assembly.com/](https://assembly.com/)

~~~
iman453
This is awesome, thanks a bunch!

------
SMDM
look for 'Startup jobs', startup or freelancing communities in your region or
even abroad. There are plenty of such in Facebook.

~~~
iman453
Thanks!

